# bathroom troubles around ovulation



## 18065

I have read many posts that talk about IBS flare ups before our periods, but does anyone have major flareups aropund ovulation? The two weeks between my period ending and ovulation are really bad. The diareah is very urgent and sometimes turns almost neon yellow and burns my skin. Then it goes away. I would appreciate knowing if anyone else experiences this and/or has talked to their dotor about help for it. Thanks so much!


----------



## young windy

irish gal said:


> I have read many posts that talk about IBS flare ups before our periods, but does anyone have major flareups aropund ovulation? The two weeks between my period ending and ovulation are really bad. The diareah is very urgent and sometimes turns almost neon yellow and burns my skin. Then it goes away. I would appreciate knowing if anyone else experiences this and/or has talked to their dotor about help for it. Thanks so much!


Hi IG,Yeah, IBS C big time from ovulation to period starting, then stomach in turmoil just before period starts, then relief (for 2 weeks out of 4.)Doctor dismissed connection of IBS to periods.For two weeks after your period, your IBS is bad?Have you talked to your doc?YW


----------



## Jeanne D

For me, two weeks before my period I get a little C, ( I am primarily D) and then just as my period is starting I seem to get severe D for a day or two. Then just as my period is ending, I get another severe attack of D, and then things subside a little after that.My periods definately affect my IBS.Jeanne


----------



## 13567

irish gal said:


> I have read many posts that talk about IBS flare ups before our periods, but does anyone have major flareups aropund ovulation? The two weeks between my period ending and ovulation are really bad. The diareah is very urgent and sometimes turns almost neon yellow and burns my skin. Then it goes away. I would appreciate knowing if anyone else experiences this and/or has talked to their dotor about help for it. Thanks so much!


HI COULD YOU EMAIL ME JEANNE SO WE CAN TALK I'VE HAD SO MUCH TROUBLE TOO. I LOOK AT YOUR PROFILE AND WE HAVE THE SAME BIRTH DATE. MAYBE WE CAN HELP EACHOTHER OUT WITH OUR PAIN. LOOK FORWARD TO EMAILING WITH YOU.[Edited: removed email address. We recommend you not post your email address on our forums, but rather use the forum email or PM's]


----------



## Cherrie

Hi ~I had the worst night with pain just as I thought I was getting better, woke me up 1:00 am and kept me up until 3. Now that I read this thread and thought about my IBS patterns for the past few months, I realized that it must has to do with ovulation too (besides being related to period







)...


----------



## 13567

Jeanne D said:


> For me, two weeks before my period I get a little C, ( I am primarily D) and then just as my period is starting I seem to get severe D for a day or two. Then just as my period is ending, I get another severe attack of D, and then things subside a little after that.My periods definately affect my IBS.Jeanne


 I HAVE ALOT OF PAIN SOMETIMES BEFORE BUT AFTERWARDS I HAVE MORE PAIN AND ONCE A MONTH I NOTICED I GET VERY ILL AND FOR 3 DAYS I GO TO THE BATHROOM ALOT AND THEN I DONT LOOK AS BLOATED AND FEEL BETTER. ARE YOU UNDER ALOT OF STRESS? THAT BRINGS ON ATTACKS FAST I KNOW THAT FOR FACT. JEANNE ANY CHANCE YOUR FROM CHICAGO? I USE TO WORK WITH A GIRL NAMED JEANNE D JUST WONDERING?


----------



## kazzy3

I do get more pain and c during ovulation. Quite a bit of pelvic pain and then I tend toward d just before and during my period. A lot of women have issues at ovulation time.


----------



## Jeanne D

Hi mommykat,No I am not from Chicago, but am a N.J. native, so I am not the person you were/are thinking of, sorry.I'm not under a lot of stress but I tend to get stressed easily. Stress definately contributes to IBS problems, no doubt about it.One thing I rarely get (thankfully), is bloating.Jeanne


----------



## 19441

Hi, I also get bad IBS flare ups around ovulation and for the rest of the 2 weeks before my period. Around ovulation I get bad cramping low down on the left hand side of my abdomen and also lots of gas. I also find I get D bad and sometimes have the feeling that I haven't emptied my bowel properly. I have also noticed that my stools are much narrower than they used to be. The pelvic pain only leaves me when I get my period. I have had an ultrasound to rule out cysts and it came back as normal, so my doctor has put it down to IBS and told me to increase my fibre intake. My symptoms started just over a year ago after stopping the pill, so it does seem that it could be hormone related. I am considering plucking up the courage to have a colonoscopy as I am worried that I could have something wrong with my bowel, but i'm so scared that they will find something serious wrong.







After reading all the other posts here though, it does seem that IBS flare's up more around ovulation. Do any of you ladies also get the left hand side pelvic pain?


----------



## katie_scarlett

Hi I am new.petal36, yes I get the left hand side pelvic pain.That is the only thing consistant about my IBS problem (or gut problem as i call it).Recently I've noticed discomfort & bm changes around ovulation.But I have the most severe symptoms around the 3 or 4 day of my period & right after it stops. My doctor just had me get a pelvic ultrasound to check my ovaries.The results should be back tommorow.Also I can tell you a colonoscopy isn't that bad.It's the stuff you drink the night before that's rough.The actual test you sleep right through.I'm lucky nothing showed up in my colonscopy.Yet at the same time it would be nice to know exactly what is wrong.I'm getting tired of being told to increase my fiber, watch what I eat ect.You do what they ask & still hurt Lol.I definately believe there is something to a womans menstrual cycle & IBS problems.


----------



## stephaniebanks

irish gal said:


> I have read many posts that talk about IBS flare ups before our periods, but does anyone have major flareups aropund ovulation? The two weeks between my period ending and ovulation are really bad. The diareah is very urgent and sometimes turns almost neon yellow and burns my skin. Then it goes away. I would appreciate knowing if anyone else experiences this and/or has talked to their dotor about help for it. Thanks so much!


i cannot tell you how happy i am to read this post!!! I have suffered through these exact symptoms for almost a year now and until you know someone who also goes thru it everyone else kinda makes you feel silly for being sick EVERY month. I am now ovulating and i was up all night long last night sick with IBS symptoms. My stools are also the neon yellow color and also burns my skin as well...im going to the dr tomorrow to ask for some help...i cant continue this every single month!! Another friend of mine is on an IBS drug that she takes nightly..i am going to ask my drs opinion on me taking as well. Im sick of being SICK!!!


----------



## 20358

Before my hysterectomy, I had very loose stools a few days before my period which gradually ended up as D. But after my hysterectomy I only have D after I've had C for a week. So - anyway you look at it, I'm either dealing with C or D on any given day.


----------



## misty`eyes

Hey girls, I have to say that I do get the major pains during ovulation, too. The flare-up feels never-ending. I have been told that I have a couple of cysts on my left side ovary. I have talked to my doctor about it, and then he talked to my GYN, and between the two of them, they have decided that the hormone levels that rise during menstration and ovulation cause the flare-ups to worsen. They both told me that there was a definate link between the hormones and the flare-ups. But, they also had to do a very painful laproscopic surgery to rule out endometriosis before making the conclusion. So, talk to your docs ladies, there is a relationship between the two.


----------



## 15976

I have pain and bloating during both times and for both times I seem to have C the day or two before then D the day of or after.


----------



## Lillett

Gosh, this sound exactly like me! I am constipated the two weeks before my period, go like crazy during it, and then okay for two weeks. It's strange to feel good only two weeks out of the month isn't it?Thanks everyone for sharing. I don't feel so alone. I did Mike's Tapes and they did help a bit. But with the stress of a new job, I am suffering here.


----------



## hope*

Count me in to, i have the same problem major C before period then D during period then C again around start of ovulation, which i am at the moment. Sucks big time hey girls!


----------

